# Η λέξη "κατά"



## ngiuliani

What does κατά mean in this situation?

"Ο ποταμός Κολούμπια αποτελεί κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ένα φυσικό σύνορο."


----------



## ireney

Hey there!

It's "by".


----------



## ngiuliani

Hello!

I'm not sure I understand still. My attempt at translating the sentence is:

"The Columbia River makes up a largely natural border."

I can't place κατά for some reason though. If it were absent from the sentence, how would this be different?

"Ο ποταμός Κολούμπια αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ένα φυσικό σύνορο."


----------



## Perseas

Hello,


ngiuliani said:


> "Ο ποταμός Κολούμπια αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ένα φυσικό σύνορο."


No, that sentence doesn't make sense. It should be "κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος". Another example: The bullet missed *by 2 centimetres*/H σφαίρα αστόχησε *κατά 2 εκατοστά*.


----------



## velisarius

Here I would transl;ate it as "for":

"For the most part, the Columbia River forms a natural border."
"For most of its length, the Columbia River forms a natural border."


----------



## ireney

Velisarius, true, "for" does fit much better. I think I was thinking of the more common "κατά Χ" (sans article) like in the example of Perseas.


----------



## ngiuliani

Oh! I see now; "κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος" means "for the most part".

Thanks everyone!


----------

